# Favorite Recordings of Haydn's Symphonies



## neoshredder

I'm interested in his early and middle period as well. I know his most famous symphonies are his last 20 but also want some in the middle and early periods. So which recordings are your favorites?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

There's a lot of great stuff here:


----------



## neoshredder

How is it compared to the Fischer set which I heard is also good?


----------



## neoshredder

I guess I'll go with Pinnock when I decide to buy it. I could wait on Haydn for awhile though since I got too much music to listen to already.


----------



## Vesteralen

George Szell's recordings of the late symphonies have always been my personal favorites. Obviously not HIP, but for their time, very lean and incisive with a large dose of humor.

I was collecting (and enjoying) the Hanover Band series of the early symphonies at one time, until I found less expensive alternatives.


----------



## pollux

On this subject, things are pretty clear to me. There is no better suited conductor for Haydn's music than Harnoncourt. There is no better suited composer for Harnoncourt than Haydn.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Back in the days of vinyl, CBS began a cycle of the Haydn symphonies played by 'L'estro armonico' under Derek Solomons. It was never finished - I have three 3LP sets, and I know there was more. They're not better than Pinnock but are of considerable interest.

In the UK they appear to be available as Japanese imports


----------



## neoshredder

Are there any HIP for all of Haydn's Symphonies that are high quality or close to Pinnock?


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Haydn - Nos. 70, 73, 75
Thomas Fey

BTW, the works themselves are masterpieces! They should be perfomed more often.


----------



## bigshot

I've been looking for a reasonably priced set of Dorati's Haydn symphonies for some time. The stuff I've heard is great.


----------



## joen_cph

[SUP][/SUP]Scherchen can be interesting. Bernstein in the Paris symphonies. The early Marriner recordings with Ac St Martin. None of these are HIP of course, and Scherchen and Bernstein don´t have the best sound.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Are there any HIP for all of Haydn's Symphonies that are high quality or close to Pinnock?


Personally, I wouldn't get all of them. I would rather have Pinnock's Sturm und Drang box and then get several HIP recordings of the later symphonies for Paris and London.


----------

